# WC test next week



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best of luck! Can't wait to hear how well she did.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You will be fine! My first field event (not that there've been that many) was Tito's WC also. The judge told us to just remember to "shut your mouth and keep your hands to yourself" and we'd do great! (Don't talk until the dog is released, and don't touch your dog until you take the bird). 
Remember, this is about FUN! It's just a test to see if your dog will go out and pick up a bird. If she makes a mistake, so be it, as long as she's having a good time doing it. I, too, get goosebumps watching these guys do what they were bred to do, and having the time of their lives doing it!
Can't wait to hear how you did!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

We got our WC! Or should I say my dog got the WC...I made a fool out of myself! I opted for a slip lead rather than hold her by the collar. I released her and she took off...slip lead and all...I said something I should say in public thinking I had blown it. Judge retrieved my slip lead from the field...Dog ran for the bird and returned...I forgot to turn to the memory bird while she was on her way back from the first bird....Took the bird lined her up, released her...again, perfection!

On the water retrieve, the judge asked me if I had it under control, because she wasn't going into the water for my lead!

The experienced people kept saying my dog performed at junior hunter level...that she loved it and wanted to play this game again. I said..Yes, I know..That's kind of what I was afraid of! 

Had a great time watching all the dogs do what they were born to do!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Great job!!! (slip lead and all....btw, they're called "non-slip retrievers" for a reason  )


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Terrific! I hope you continue with the field work. Will there be some hunting this season?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! As I read these posts I am so so anxious for my little 4 mo old puppy. In a way I can't wait to start working with her in the field (which means she will have to be a bit older) and in another way I am worried I will screw up. She is the first dog I am training (yes with a bit of help from the husband).


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Goldendogx2 said:


> We got our WC! Or should I say my dog got the WC...I made a fool out of myself! I opted for a slip lead rather than hold her by the collar. I released her and she took off...slip lead and all...I said something I should say in public thinking I had blown it. Judge retrieved my slip lead from the field...Dog ran for the bird and returned...I forgot to turn to the memory bird while she was on her way back from the first bird....Took the bird lined her up, released her...again, perfection!
> 
> On the water retrieve, the judge asked me if I had it under control, because she wasn't going into the water for my lead!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 
It sounds like you have a Retriever!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------

